# Ryzen Gaming PC console



## Zangetsu (Mar 4, 2021)

First Ryzen powered gaming PC handheld.

*twitter.com/aya_device?lang=en


----------



## Desmond (Mar 4, 2021)

What happened to the SmachZ? It ded?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 4, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> What happened to the SmachZ? It ded?


its still there Handheld PC Gaming Console | SMACH Z


----------



## Desmond (Mar 4, 2021)

Still no solid launch for it. But man I'd like to have a handheld that can play games from Steam.


----------

